# Another flathead CPR



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

One more swimming for you to catch again!

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aJqO_e3n440[/ame]


----------



## Walleye007 (Apr 2, 2006)

Great work!


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

That's the way to do it, nice job!


----------



## Fishingnoob (May 19, 2013)

I like that you post a video, rather than a pic. Nice fish. 

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Cool, what a beast.


----------



## BigFish614 (Jan 27, 2011)

Way to go katfish. Such a good example of how to treat big fish. Heck of a catch too.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Because of heat and water temperature, I didn't keep this fish out of water long. I would have loved more pix/video and even measurements of this fish but wanted to get him on his way quickly.

The video will give me good reference for this fishes scars to identify him if I catch him again.


----------



## Certified106 (Mar 17, 2014)

Awesome cat! So glad to see other catching and releasing!


----------



## Dana.Birrell (Apr 23, 2012)

Robby, that's the biggest tadpole I've ever seen!


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Dana
Pictures and video cannot possibly convey how impressive these fish are.










I am willing to bet that many who scoff at the size of these fish would be able to handle them for photos/videos. Sadly Chad and I get winded and tired before we have enough pix of the most impressive size fish and elect to release them for their own benefit.


----------

